

Tensioned Suspension – Sculptures Suspending Themselves - c-slice
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/tensioned-suspension.html

======
GotAnyMegadeth
Could you make something like this that fell down when the Moon was over it,
or something similar using the Moon's gravity?

~~~
pyrois
Probably not. The moon has a mass of about 7.34e22 kg, the minimum distance
from the moon to the surface of the earth is about 363,104 km, or 363,104,000
meters, and the constant of proportionality for gravity is G = 6.673e-11 N
m^2/kg^2, so the attraction between the Earth and a 1kg object on the surface
of the Earth is 3.7e-5, or about 8.3e-6 pounds force. That's not much to work
with.

(Did I do that right?)

~~~
Involute
Did you mean, "... the attraction between the Moon and a 1kg object ...?"

~~~
pyrois
I did, thanks!

------
thisjepisje
This reminds me of Het Ding, a sculpture at the University of Twente.

[http://wiki.student.utwente.nl/nl/wiki.php/Ding](http://wiki.student.utwente.nl/nl/wiki.php/Ding)

